# Tire size for 2010 Kodiak 450



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

What do you guys suggest for the largest tire for the above Kodiak? I don't want to clutch or buy off set rims. Just want to put them on the factory rims.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would stick with something in the 26" range then.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ agreed. With clutch machining & tuning I can vouch for them doing well with 28 s/w silverbacks.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

26" X3, if your looking at zilla's or less aggressive at most 27"!


----------

